# Li P13a finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This afternoon I finished my 1/48 scale Revell Lippisch P 13a and here are a couple pics of it, these pics are not very good since I took these pics under poor lighting conditions on a wet and very cloudy day (I take all my pics outside).
When conditions improve I will take better pics and post them.


















agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice! And I love your dio.
I have one of those little deltas in the Mauve box half done as well. gotta get around to it one of these days.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

This kit was ultra simple to build, only the take-off dolly needed some extra work filling and sanding some ejector marks away.

As with most Luft'46 models figuring out the camouflage pattern that would look right on this a/c was more difficult than building the model itself. Since the a/c was so small I chose a very basic green over light blue paint job, also I have seen other models of the Li P13a and they all had a mottled tails on them and I wanted my model to be slightly different.

My pictures are not very clear, these digital cameras need LOTS of light for decent pictures!

agentsmith


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

whats the one in the very back that kind of looks like a gloster meteor?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's one these:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/hep1078.html
http://www.luft46.com/heinkel/hep1078a.html

Doesn't look much like a Meteor, though:
http://www.vectorsite.net/avmeteor.html

Oh, unless you're talking about the Messerschmitt 262?
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me262a2a_tamiya.html
http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/me262.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The-Nightsky,

The jets in the background are: Me 262, He 1078A, Ho 229, and Fw ''Flitzer''.

This next weekend I will post better pics, the pics in this thread are very poor and I should have waited for better conditions for taking pictures of the models.

agentsmith


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I think the gloominess of the sky just adds to the overall sinisterness of the diorama.

Nice job, smith!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you very much MangoMan!

My next set of pics will be taken in sunlight(I hope!) this coming weekend and will post a couple more.
Also my Do335B is finished and will post pics of that one too.

agentsmith


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

I love em'! What method did you use to get the weathered 'speckled'/chipped paint look? Cheers, Fox.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Foxtrot,

For doing the paint chipping on my models I use a silver artists pencil , I sharpen it to a very fine point and start out adding very small chips on the high wear areas of the airframe, larger areas (like on the left side wing root area on Fw 190s and Bf 109s) I use a combination of drybrushing and silver paint.
Start with very small amount of chipping and be very careful, it is very easy to go too far. Always have photos of the real a/c handy, they will help guide you on where and how much weathering is needed.

HTH,

agentsmith


----------

